# Window flashing



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

thanks to some poor work by my builder, I have to reflash the windows in my house. Anyone know if it can be done with the windows installed. I have to pull the siding, but would HATE to have to pull the windows also. BTW they are Anderson windows.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You are talking about the flashing on top of the window I think.....or I hope. I’m not a professional carpenter but if I remember correctly the flashing goes on to p of the window under the siding after you install the window. Then it is sided and a good bead of calking is put on prior to paint. That way water comes down the siding and hits the flashing and does not come in the top of the window. (I hope that is right) Did the builder not put flashing on at all????

:starwars: 

Didn't you post pics of your roof with problems??


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> * Did the builder not put flashing on at all????
> 
> :starwars:
> ...


Nopper, no flashing. Just the tyvek.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.....:flamedevi 

That is just wrong in so many ways. You posted pictures of your house and the crummy work didn't you? 

I don't envy you that job, at least you will know it done right this time. 

I would be a builder’s nightmare. I know just enough to be dangerous and would ride them hard. If I ever built a house it would be at a time when I could act as my own general contractor and be there all day and keep things moving. They would probably all quit and I would have to do it all myself!!!!!! 
Then I could yell at myself!!! Woops time for my medication again...Good luck with the project! 

Are you doing it yourself or hiring it out? 
:knife:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *thanks to some poor work by my builder, I have to reflash the windows in my house. Anyone know if it can be done with the windows installed. I have to pull the siding, but would HATE to have to pull the windows also. BTW they are Anderson windows. *


Paul, 

You can use Tyvek tape or ice & water shield in the small rolls. You'll have to peel back your siding and remove the J-channel, then , starting at the bottom of the window, place the tape over the nail flange and onto the tyvek. Do the sides next being sure to lap the tape you put on the bottom. Finally do across the top, again lapping the strips you put up the sides. Thats it, all there is to it. Reinstall your J-channel and siding. You'll have a nice water resistant seal and it will also stifle any drafts from around the windows.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Sorry to hear that.....:flamedevi
> 
> That is just wrong in so many ways. You posted pictures of your house and the crummy work didn't you?
> ...


Don't know yet. I will probably do it my self. Just have to convence the wife that I can. Save me some money for tractor stuff.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Window flashing*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Paul,
> 
> You can use Tyvek tape or ice & water shield in the small rolls. You'll have to peel back your siding and remove the J-channel, then , starting at the bottom of the window, place the tape over the nail flange and onto the tyvek. Do the sides next being sure to lap the tape you put on the bottom. Finally do across the top, again lapping the strips you put up the sides. Thats it, all there is to it. Reinstall your J-channel and siding. You'll have a nice water resistant seal and it will also stifle any drafts from around the windows. *


Hey thanks argee. I was hoping there is a way to do it with the windows in. I don;t mind taking off the siding, but REALY don;t want to pull the windows.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Just be careful when flashing the window, you can be put in jail for indecent exposure.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm surprised that the building inspector didn't catch that. Our building inspector in our town is very picky. He caught a few minor issues with our addition, one was how the builder flashed the roof to the existing house. He made them redo the entire area properly.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think there is a code that covers flashing a window. It's just plain old building etiquette. First rule of thumb when building "Make caulking your *LAST* line of defense"


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

In our area, it is required as we can now have outlets under windows (for Christmas lights, etc), It is true though that caulk is not enough and you should do it right the first time. Sounds like your builder was a real jerk.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *In our area, it is required as we can now have outlets under windows (for Christmas lights, etc), It is true though that caulk is not enough and you should do it right the first time. Sounds like your builder was a real jerk. *



Yes he is. No we are finding out that he has not been paying his suplyers also. So that means they are trying to lein all the houses. Fun huh


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Yes he is. No we are finding out that he has not been paying his suplyers also. So that means they are trying to lein all the houses. Fun huh *


Paul,

I'm not sure whether I mentioned this before, but in Michigan, and I'm sure it's the same in other states as well, you as well as his suppliers can lodge a formal complaint with the builder licensing board. They have set aside a recovery fund that they contribute to homeowners that have been hoodwinked by unscrupulous builders. They pay for suppliers and the contracting of a third party to complete repairs. Then they go after the builder for that recovery and challenge his license. The recovery fund is funded by all the licensed builders in the state via a portion of their license fee. If the fund drops below a certain level all builders are assessed an additional fee to bring it up to the required level. It seems to work here. You may want to look into it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ahhh theres the rub.

NY does not require them to be licensend. We are working on something, and they seem to be invalved in something that will get them in REAL truble, so we will see what happands. Plus we may be lucky. Lawer says the time frame for putting a lein on us is passed. So maybe we are safe.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Ahhh theres the rub.
> 
> NY does not require them to be licensend. We are working on something, and they seem to be invalved in something that will get them in REAL truble, so we will see what happands. Plus we may be lucky. Lawer says the time frame for putting a lein on us is passed. So maybe we are safe. *


No kidding. That's a shame. Here you can refuse to pay an unlicensed person on any repair or remodeling that requires licensing and win in court.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I'm surprised that the building inspector didn't catch that. Our building inspector in our town is very picky. He caught a few minor issues with our addition, one was how the builder flashed the roof to the existing house. He made them redo the entire area properly. *


Thats how the inspectors are here when my house was built the inspector rejected my stairs going to the 2nd floor because they was 1/4" to tall on the rise. Of course it was the final inspection didn't say noting when he came out before the sheet rock went up.:argh: Had to go down town and get a variants on the stairs they all laugh about it asking if our dog bit him to make him reject us on that.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, we have been lucky in that the inspector is realy going to bat for us. He did a few drop in inspections, and made sure they fixed a lot of stuff. 

As for the flashing. If it was not for them being so messy, we would have never known about it. We kinda thought the tyvek was the flashing for the windows. Well after picking ap a few boxes that the windows came in from the yard, low and behold, INSTRUCTIONS!!! fight on the box, how could you F that up. Says right there."Tyvek is not flashing" What morons.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *No kidding. That's a shame. Here you can refuse to pay an unlicensed person on any repair or remodeling that requires licensing and win in court. *


See this is something my wife and I are going to fight when this is all said, and done. 

In NY, you need a licenice to breed dogs, and cut hair. but you can take a few hundred grand from some sucker, and not need one. ANYONE can throw a sign on there truck in NY and build houses. AND when they bail, or jump town, the subs, and suplyers can lein the poor sap that ALREADY had there money stolen, [yes stolen, this is just like them walking into your house and steeling everything in it] Wile the builder get off scott free. No recorse, nothing. And the home owner is stuck buying the house twice. THAT HAS GOT TO CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!
:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds likeall the crooked bast#@&s moved from Michigan to New York looking for greener pastures. I know how you feel. It's a bitch to be victimized and not have a leg to stand on.


----------

